# 10 Year Old Wearing 2nd Bat Patches



## Andraticus (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd like to know if it would be considered disrespectful if my 10 year old son wore an OCP Uniform Coat with 2nd Bat Patches and a flag. His dream is to become a Ranger and I support him fully. He's not airsoft and I have him learning the Ranger Creed out if Respect for the Regiment.  Thanks


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2018)

If you're 30 and wearing that, you're a clown.

If you're 10 and wearing that, you're 10.



Andraticus said:


> I have him learning the Ranger Creed out if Respect for the Regiment.  Thanks



Your family, your rules, but honestly, that's a bit Extra. He's 10.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2018)

Why 2nd Batt?  Is there some sort of familial connection?  Otherwise it seems oddly specific.

No one cares of a 10 year old wears a <insert unit here> patch on a jacket.  Although there may be some natural questions about it.  Make sure he can answer them non-awkwardly.

My grandfather (WWII vet) was friends with a seamstress who worked on post.  She gave him a bunch of the patches she cut off soldiers' uniforms when they brought them in to get new stuff sewn on.  When I was in 2nd grade, my mother made me a jacket out of all of them.  No one gave me a hard time about it.

I don't see anything wrong in a young person learning the Ranger Creed, but the way things are going in this country I think it'd be better off if we taught our youngsters about the Constitution and American culture.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 14, 2018)

He's a Ranger now at ten. He might be an astronaut at eleven. You never know about kids. At least he's on the right track.

At his age, he might like the Boy Scouts. Believe it or not, they do some rudimentary Ranger stuff. He'd learn his knots, life saving, survival and other valuable skills.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 14, 2018)

When I was 10, I was Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> He's a Ranger now at ten. He might be an astronaut at eleven. You never know about kids. At least he's on the right track.
> 
> At his age, he might like the Boy Scouts. Believe it or not, they do some rudimentary Ranger stuff. He'd learn his knots, life saving, survival and other valuable skills.



...and parts of the Boy Scout Oath are remarkably similar to the Ranger Creed.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyone crying stolen valor at a 10 year old wearing a scroll is worthy of multiple dick punches.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 14, 2018)

Topkick said:


> When I was 10, I was Clint Eastwood.



When I was 10 I was Ron Jeremy...


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 14, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> When I was 10 I was Ron Jeremy...


I was Ron Jeremy’s stunt double at 10


----------



## Centermass (Oct 14, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Why 2nd Batt?  Is there some sort of familial connection?  Otherwise it seems oddly specific.



Seeing how the OP's location is within spitting distance of 2/75, doesn't seem odd at all.



Polar Bear said:


> I was Ron Jeremy’s stunt double at 10



My understanding is Pardus was his fluffer at 10.....


----------



## Lake Shore: 354 (Oct 14, 2018)

Either that or the Young Marines of america; that's more aligned with the military. Sure its the Marines and their values but it would look pretty good on his record which ever one he chooses


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 14, 2018)

Lake Shore: 354 said:


> Either that or the Young Marines of america; that's more aligned with the military. Sure its the Marines and their values but it would look pretty good on his record which ever one he chooses


@Lake Shore: 354

This is the 3rd time I’ve had to ask you to stop posting in threads where your lack of direct experience in the area makes your opinion meaningless. Consider yourself formally warned.


----------



## Andraticus (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks to all for the feed back. Yeah, we're close to JBLM so that's the reason for 2nd Bat. I just wanted to make sure we weren't disrespecting  or doing something  not cool.  I'll also keep it in mind about teaching him about the Constitution.  I looked into the Boy Scouts too,  but he's already involved in sports almost year round. Again,  thanks too all with the utmost respect.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 14, 2018)

My daughter sometimes wears her Daddies hats that have 3/75 stuff on them and in fact the main place we get Batt swag from sells kids clothes.. No one says anything (but RP is also 6'4").


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 15, 2018)

Andraticus said:


> Thanks to all for the feed back. Yeah, we're close to JBLM so that's the reason for 2nd Bat. I just wanted to make sure we weren't disrespecting  or doing something  not cool.  I'll also keep it in mind about teaching him about the Constitution.  I looked into the Boy Scouts too,  but he's already involved in sports almost year round. Again,  thanks too all with the utmost respect.


Honestly sports are the best prep for this. I never did scouts but did do JROTC and that has zero carry over here. Wrestling football and track is what I’d recommend. That is the best mental and physical prep you can have for this job.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> I was Ron Jeremy’s stunt double at 10




Ron Jeremy. He's hairy like a bear. And he was in the _Boondocks Saints_ so nobody tell me he ain't a great actor.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

Andraticus said:


> Thanks to all for the feed back. Yeah, we're close to JBLM so that's the reason for 2nd Bat. I just wanted to make sure we weren't disrespecting  or doing something  not cool.  I'll also keep it in mind about teaching him about the Constitution.  I looked into the Boy Scouts too,  but he's already involved in sports almost year round. Again,  thanks too all with the utmost respect.



Yeah, that's the best thing you can do. Keep him in sports. It teaches, teamwork, fitness, character...all things that will serve him well through the military and life...and help keep him out of trouble. I raised 3 boys, all athletes...good men, every one of them.


----------



## Andraticus (Oct 18, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Honestly sports are the best prep for this. I never did scouts but did do JROTC and that has zero carry over here. Wrestling football and track is what I’d recommend. That is the best mental and physical prep you can have for this job.



Thanks. Yeah He's been wrestling for a few years now. Him and his sisters do Judo, Rock Climbing, Swimming and last year he did tackle football. Having the goal of becoming a Ranger keeps him motivated. I tell him how he needs to score high on the ASVAB to even be eligible and that's got him focused on keeping his grades up. Whether or not he joins  is another story, I'm just glad that he has something now to work towards. School has a purpose for him.


----------



## Andraticus (Oct 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah, that's the best thing you can do. Keep him in sports. It teaches, teamwork, fitness, character...all things that will serve him well through the military and life...and help keep him out of trouble. I raised 3 boys, all athletes...good men, every one of them.



Thanks Brother👍🏾


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 18, 2018)

When I was 10 I wanted to be in the SAS so I taught myself parachuting from the top of the fence.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 18, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> When I was 10 I wanted to be in the SAS so I taught myself parachuting from the top of the fence.



I am almost 50 and I STILL want to be SAS.  Damn you, Andy McNab!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 18, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> When I was 10 I wanted to be in the SAS so I taught myself parachuting from the top of the fence.




Dude...I jumped off the garage roof with an umbrella after watching _The Longest Day_.


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Currahee.



If you can say that, I can say things like "Semper Fi" so choose your words carefully.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 18, 2018)

I deleted it. It was meant as humor, not stolen valor.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> It was meant as humor, not stolen valor.



For what it's worth....we all knew that.


----------



## Andraticus (Oct 19, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> When I was 10 I wanted to be in the SAS so I taught myself parachuting from the top of the fence.



I like that you guys have a sense of humor. I used to jump off roofs when I was a kid too. For my son's 10th Birthday I took him to iFly. Things are little different these days, in some ways better, in other ways... I don't know.  A lot more fun, but less dangerous. ( That doesn't even sound right, huh? )


----------

